# Original medicare



## susie123 (Oct 4, 2018)

Hi, I have united AARP advantage plan through United Health Care. I also have original medicare parts A&B. Original Medicare takes out a premium for $134 even though United has a 0 premium for me Original medicare says it's to pay for part C but I don't even see it on my Medicare card. Do I have to pay the premium on Original Medicare? They say I do. Very confusing. Thanks.


----------



## mathjak107 (Oct 5, 2018)

i belive you do but medicare forwards that part to your advantage plan


----------



## susie123 (Oct 5, 2018)

susie123 said:


> Hi, I have united AARP advantage plan through United Health Care. I also have original medicare parts A&B. Original Medicare takes out a premium for $134 even though United has a 0 premium for me Original medicare says it's to pay for part C but I don't even see it on my Medicare card. Do I have to pay the premium on Original Medicare? They say I do. Very confusing. Thanks.



Thank you for replying. I appreciate it.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 6, 2018)

Yes, you have to pay the Medicare premiums.


----------

